# Dog Shaming site



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Has anyone else seen this site?

It made me incredibly sad to see the things that people think are "funny" or that they blame their dogs for. 

They have posted pics "shaming" their dogs for things like having diarrhea, vomiting or biting people. It highlights how stupid people are about their dogs. 


Dogshaming


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Like this one. This one makes me sad. 











Although this one is pretty is funny.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think it's sad too. The 1st few I saw were kind of funny but then it turned into a bunch of people who shouldn't even have dogs, "shaming" their dogs. I mean things like "I eat underwear" or houseplants or something, and it's like, "Have you ever heard of a CRATE"??

Maybe we need an OWNER shaming site. "I let my dog eat a poisonous plant", "I gave my dog to a shelter because it escaped my yard". 
ETC.

SAD.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh yes. I fully agree. I mean some of the things people are blaming their dogs for...crazy. Like, "I ate the mattress" or "I ate the door" while mom wasn't home. WHY wasn't the dog crated?? And all of the small things the dogs ate?? Why weren't they put away and the dog crated??

Seriously, you are right. We need an owner's shaming site.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, all those "ate" things, it's like GEEZ, you're lucky your dog is not dead, eating underwear, socks, condoms, etc.?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

No freaking kidding. Last winter, Dharma ate part of beach towel that she and Pippa were playing tug with that I stupidly let them play with; it was the one covering Pippas crate and Pippa had shredded the stupid thing trying to pull it through her crate. I only did it because it was the first thing that Pippa showed an interest in actually playing with. Since Dharma had never eaten anything like that it never occurred to me she would eat part of it but she did. A vet visit later and $200 dollars and two HUGE piles of poop on my carpet where she passed it, I was thanking every higher power that might exist that she was okay and I got off VERY, VERY, VERY lucky!! It NEVER occurred to me TO BLAME her!! It was my fault for letting them do it!! Needless to say, they are not allowed to do that anymore.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

That website just highlights how stupid most people are! They should not be allowed to own dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think it's kind of funny, but I guess I can see where the 'disgust' comes from. A lot of those signs shouldn't be made out of prevention. 

My mom wants to do one for her Frenchie that says, "I'm the reason we can't have nice things."
Fits him perfectly.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I saw that website and laughed at a lot of the photos but also wondered how they got the dogs to look so shameful. Like, did they yell at the dog right before they snapped the pic? How confusing for the poor dog!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

OMG that site is so sad....

There were a couple cute ones but for the most part it was pretty sad. The one with black lab that pees when she runs when her owner takes her jogging broke my heart.....there has to be something wrong with that poor dog.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree that some are funny, but some are a bit sad.

One that made me laugh was "I like to watch" lol

But let's face it, all of us have had our dogs get into something. It's the repeat offenders that worry me.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Good_Karma said:


> I saw that website and laughed at a lot of the photos but also wondered how they got the dogs to look so shameful. Like, did they yell at the dog right before they snapped the pic? How confusing for the poor dog!



I don't know, Oz sees the camera coming and unless one of us is in the picture with him, he gives off the I don't like this look. I think it's the flash. The why am I being told to sit and you are putting a stupid hat on me. If I took a picture of him with a sign on or beside him, he'd look shameful and he never does anything wrong anymore. The last time he got an actual correction was yesterday, I can't remember before that, but he went outside and was barking at the neighbors dogs. I went down to the fence line, said his name and pointed at the house, he walked in the house like he was beaten daily. He's not, he's just very conscious of when he doesn't please us. I try to train using a dog's natural compulsion to please their master, me showing displeasure is the best way to correct them and they will look down trodden.
I see the humour in some of the pictures, I'm not perfect, in his early days Oz ate his fair share of high priced shoes until I quit being lazy and put them in the closet everytime I took them off. I had a massive brain fart in May, didn't leave the basement door open for Dolly, there were fireworks going off all around us and she chewed the door and moulding around the basement door trying to get down there. I've never raised a hand to either dog, or done much more than raise my voice, not really a yeller by nature, at least in anger but if they have done wrong, even had an accident in the house - and all I do is clean it up, I don't acknowledge it's displeasing, but they will look like they have done wrong.
Oz has had cameras stuck in his face since 6 months old and he still acts like it's the worst thing in the world to take a posed picture LOL.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I found most of it funny. My dogs have that guilty look when they do something. 

Good example I don't have a sign on him but here is my doggie shame picture. 


"I rolled in something stinky so mom had to give me a bath before work" 











and my Buddy

I laughed while Ivan got a bath.... 











I didn't yell. Buddy is just sleepy and Ivan had that look because he had just got out of the bath which is not his favorite thing.


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

I didn't really find it disgusting or sad...It's meant to be in humor. Some are funny, some aren't. Oh well. 

And a lot of dogs get the "guilty" look when they get their picture taken.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

A lot of dogs do look "guilty" when you point a camera at them. I had one dog that I was trying to stack for photos, I did it so much that she'd immediately give me "that look" when she saw the camera come out, like "Oh God, here we go again..."

I take a lot of before/after grooming photos for my business facebook page, and it can be really challenging to get a dog to hold still AND look happy and cute when he's on my grooming table. But sometimes it works to my advantage. If the dog looks a bit sad or forlorn in the "before" photo, it just makes a better contrast to the "after" photo where the dog is looking gorgeous. Usually a treat or sqeaky toy can get them to look bright and alert, but if that fails, I've been known to make some very bizarre noises to get the dog to look at the camera. I dread the day a client walks in while I'm doing that!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I thought the site was funny. I took it as humour and am betting that half of them are made up.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

I personally found the site funny! It's all in good fun, I would think.  


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

PatchonGSD said:


> OMG that site is so sad....
> 
> There were a couple cute ones but for the most part it was pretty sad. The one with black lab that pees when she runs when her owner takes her jogging broke my heart.....there has to be something wrong with that poor dog.


See this is my thing...if the owners are caring and take the dog in to the vet after it eats the towel, or pees when it runs (missed that one) then all is good. If they just get a kick out of making fun of the dog because of that, and don't do anything in the way of vet care, etc., then that is a problem to me.
We make fun of our dogs all the time - they "say things", and what not. I grab their tongues when they yawn by me, and wreck their yawn.

But dogs destroying things out of owner incompetence bothers me.
Many of the "in trouble" things mean that the owner's gone all day, dog's left alone in the house where it destroys things, it's not being properly cared for or things wouldn't get destroyed.

I'd like an addendum (even if posted below the photo in comments) that state "we took Fifi to the vet right after this photo was taken", or some such.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I think the dog shaming site is hilarious. I LOL at almost every one.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I laughed at several of them. 

I killed Dora the Explorer!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Some of them I found funny. Like the dog who carries his bowl up the stairs. That was cute. But the ones where the dogs eat things repeatedly, or especially the one where the dog bit the UPS man. Not funny.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

ozzymama said:


> I don't know, Oz sees the camera coming and unless one of us is in the picture with him, he gives off the I don't like this look. I think it's the flash. The why am I being told to sit and you are putting a stupid hat on me.


That's my inexperience talking then :laugh:, Niko always looks at the camera with a happy face and although Rosa isn't wild about getting her pic taken, I can usually get a smile out of her. If she doesn't want her pic taken, she'll just look away. Then if I really force the issue, I get Rosa's angry face :wild: You do not want a pissed off Muppet staring daggers at you!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

"Pissed off muppet staring daggers at you" -- not my Rosa! Never! I cannot picture her as anything but the perfect little sweetie pie, LOL!

Now Babs, I was seriously afraid people wouldn't think her ears are up because if the camera is out her ears and she looks like I beat her or something.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

some of these were funny...i did laugh out loud at a few of them. like others have said...as long as the dog isn't seriously being hurt and neglected, well..i guess all you can do sometimes is get a laugh out of the crazy things they do. with that being said, i think some of those owners could be a little more vigilant, but as you know...nobody is perfect. my dog has done his fair share of damage, but i think i would post something lighthearted like... 

"i am a hose addict. i pretend i have to go potty and bark at my mom and dad so they bring me outside. when we get there, i stand in front of the hose and stare at it in hopes that i can will it to turn on. i love me some hose."


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Greydusk said:


> I didn't really find it disgusting or sad...It's meant to be in humor. Some are funny, some aren't. Oh well.
> 
> And a lot of dogs get the "guilty" look when they get their picture taken.



Yep... Like Duke...
I took this the other night while it was storming out (Tropical Storm Isaac). I pointed my camera at him and called his name... this is what I got. 








I didn't yelled at him, and he certainly wasn't in any trouble. He just doesn't like the camera. He's ok when it's on him running around, but if he's just sitting there, he hates it! I automatically get the "Oh come on..." look.

Just seconds later I got this picture when I asked if he wanted his ball. Happy dog again!










Although there are some bad owners out there that maybe post some stupid ones... like about puking or other things a dog can't control.... the website is just for laughs like LOLCats. Some are funny, some are not. I don't take them so seriously.


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

I think the site is hilarious. I mean...it's not like dogs can surf the internet, so how could they be "shamed"? I think the site is just a way dog-owners can laugh at the crazy things their pets have done. 

Some of the posts are sad, because they reflect poor ownership, but most just seem to be isolated incidents. I mean most, if not all people who have had dogs have had mishaps happen--like my digital camera's demise or the air mattress debacle, or the time when my dog took a huge dump outside Old Navy in the mall (we were there for family photos). In this case, I think the website title is the misnomer.


----------

